
Pick operating system - evo_9
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pick_operating_system
======
bbeonx
This must be related to the Cox-Zucker machine
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cox%E2%80%93Zucker_machine](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cox%E2%80%93Zucker_machine)

